# Height Adjustment Routers



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

There is an interesting article in the February Fine Woodworking magazine that reviews 7 new routers with build in height adjustment. They rated the Triton M0F001KC as the best value and the best overall. According to the article the street price is $200 US. 
I have a PC 7518 in my table and it's a pain in the neck to adjust the height. One hand underneath and one hand one top. Check out the article and let me know what you think.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Without needing to see the article it is easy to say the Triton is a plunge router designed for table use so of course it is easier to adjust the height than on the much older PC 7518 design. The options you face are to replace the 7518 with a triton or use a router lift. (We will rule out struggling along as is) There are plans on this site for building your own lift mechanism and they work very well. You could purchase one of the after market lifts for less than the price of a Triton. I believe the after market designs are better than the Tritons lift mechanism, more stability if nothing else. Nobody doubts the long lasting raw power of the 7518, and it has the advantage that parts are readily available everywhere. If you (and I) didn't already own 7518's then the Triton is certainly worth consideration for the price. It is a fine product with an established reputation for quality.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

At this point I'm not looking to replace my PC, but I will check into the after market lifts. I like my PC 7518 plus I have other things I need for my workshop. Thanks Mike.


----------

